# Tapping



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

A man receives a text from his neighbor: “I am so sorry Bob, I have to confess, I’ve been tapping your wife. I’ve been doing it day and night when you're not around. In fact, more than you. I'm not getting any at home, but that's no excuse. I can no longer live with the guilt. I hope you will accept my sincerest apology. I promise that it won't happen again.”

The man, anguished and betrayed, went into his bedroom, grabbed his gun, and without a word, shot his wife and killed her.

A few moments later, a second text came in:

“Damn autocorrect. I meant wifi, not wife.”


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

:rolling:


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

LOL oops :rotfl:


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

That's funny! Also a good argument for gun control... :evilgrin:


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

My idea of gun control is aim better!


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

B Newt said:


> My idea of gun control is aim better!
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


Aim better. How many times do you want to kill her.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't want to kill anyone I'm tired of anti gun people. That is all


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

billsharpe said:


> That's funny! Also a good argument for gun control... :evilgrin:


Gun control is being able to hit your target.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Gun control does not mean no guns at all, but that's getting way off topic.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

billsharpe said:


> Gun control does not mean no guns at all, but that's getting way off topic.


agree with you on this one but lets not go there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chakubi (May 3, 2014)

Second shot to his phone



Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------

